
The tyranny of the timesheet - yeukhon
https://theresearchwhisperer.wordpress.com/2015/02/24/the-tyranny-of-the-timesheet/
======
elena_brz
I see his point but the timesheet discussion somehow ends up being a
discussion about employer-employee, about classes. I am a freelancer, I've
been freelancing for 8 years already, I've also been salaried...and to be
honest, time tracking and billing with timesheets does help me feel freer.
When I don't work, because I am having a break, or going to the doctor, or
whatever reason, I don't feel dishonest. I just stop the timer and I don't
feel guilty for not working. It's my time. Also, I see normal that companies
want to see whether they're going over budget or not. He should know that,
like it or not, he's indeed considered a resource, and it's always been like
this long before time punching, and time cards...it's been like that since the
days of property, labor, and clock.

